# Noodles verdict on Natural Instinct



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Noodle has been on Natural instinct for 2 days now. She loves it, but not raw,
she looked at me as if to say "you gonna cook that or what!" I gave in and she gobbled it up. I realise that cooking it takes away the benifit of feeding raw and also some of the goodness in the food but I wasn't particually looking to feed raw just looking to find a good quality food she would eat. As some of the goodness is taken out while cooking I have added some of her wainwrights dry kibble (which she won't eat normaly) and she gobbles that up along with the Natural instinct. So my verdict is......Natural instinct (cooked) a complete good quality food , plus wainwrights kibble a complete good quality kibble, she MUST get all she needs from that combo and if she likes it and eats it i'm happy and shes happy, so happy days 
I hope it lasts.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Noodle clearly knows what she likes! Hope she continues to gobble up all her meals


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake won't eat anything raw either. I have tried many times. I am so glad you found something. It is so stressful when they are being picky. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yay! Way to go Noodle !


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Yay!! Fingers crossed


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Does the Natural Instinct have bone in it? I may be wrong but if it does then cooking it probably isn't a good idea. I feed Nutriment and that mustn't be cooked


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Nellies mum said:


> Does the Natural Instinct have bone in it? I may be wrong but if it does then cooking it probably isn't a good idea. I feed Nutriment and that mustn't be cooked


Hi Claire,
Thank you for bringing this to my attention. I looked it up and you are right it must not be cooked due to the bone content, once cooked the bones can splinter, I had no idea cooking it would be a problem. So this morning I decided to try it raw again as the thought of finding yet another food is not good. She ate it! Not on her own (don't tell my partner, he will roll his eyes at me!) I had to feed it to her of a spoon and it took some encouragement. I won't do that again now that I know she will eat it and does like it I will have to get tough, just put it down and leave it, if she is hungry she will eat it (big talk from me, lets see how tough I am when she hasn't eaten for 2 days,lol!)


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

They can sometimes take a while to get used to raw but I think if you can persevere you and Noodle will reap the benefits.


----------

